# 安装gentoo时，在chroot后无法升级gcc到4.7

## tsuui

我是i7的cpu，只有4.6和4.7的gcc能够比较完整地支持，于是emerge -u gcc，但是提示说所有的包都无需更新..

试了所有的rsync都没有能够直接到4.7的

stage3和portage里最高好像只能到gcc 4.5

是不是需要自行下载gcc的官方安装包进行安装呢？

ps: 我从http://gpo.zugaina.org/AJAX/Ebuild/2504743得到了一个.ebuild（google的功劳...)

但是没有什么把握，因为它的尺寸和其他ebuild比起来非常可疑 。。。

----------

## heroxbd

欢迎使用 gentoo   :Smile: 

因为有一个 grub 的问题导致 gentoo 的 gcc-4.6 一直没有被 unmask:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360513

gcc-4.7 还没有进来

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=409315

现在安装 gcc-4.6 可以

```

emerge --autounmask-write -av =gcc-4.6*

```

按提示进行就可以了，注意确认一下 gcc-4.6 编译出来的 grub 是否好使

----------

## tsuui

 *heroxbd wrote:*   

> 欢迎使用 gentoo  
> 
> 因为有一个 grub 的问题导致 gentoo 的 gcc-4.6 一直没有被 unmask:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360513
> ...

 

感谢回复！

之前不太了解gentoo的mask机制  :Embarassed: 

现在已经顺利使用了gcc4.7了，可惜不是4.6而且不是grub而是grub2不能帮忙测试了

现在还在学习配置xorg和gnome3

再次感谢

----------

## heroxbd

cool 祝贺祝贺！

----------

